# Is this a good knife?



## flash_bang (Apr 9, 2007)

I was thinking about getting a knife, and I was wondering if you people have had good luck with the Buck/Strider SMBF. Have you guys? Does it hold up well? Any comments, ideas, or suggestions for other knives would be greatly appreciated!!!
TIA,
Flash


----------



## 02Scuba (Apr 9, 2007)

A knife is like many things: You get what you pay for, you don't want to by a Rolls Royce when a Volkswagon will to and will you still like it as much 6 months after you bought it as you do before you bought it ? A Buck is as good as most for certain tasks but not as good as others for different tasks. What will you be using it for ? You can probably answer your own question if you gave it enough thought. Heck just buy it. If you're like me it will be the first of hundreds you will agonize over and if you do get tired of of it chances are you can make it part of a deal that gets you something more to your liking.

A better man than my father never walked the face of this good earth. Not long before he passed he told me "it's not the things you do in this life that you tend to regret. It's the things you don't." 

Good luck ! 

02Scuba


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes, its a fine knife. Built like a tank and made by a good ole American company. It's a bit heavy so may not be the best EDC, however if you're looking for something that will take a beating, then this is your knife.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmmm. I think I've narrowed it down to the SMBF or the Spyderco Native in black. Any other comments?
tia,
Flash


----------



## northjames (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, both are fine knives. I would lean towards the Spyderco, though. The Spydie will have a much nicer edge out of the box, and will be a better cutter overall.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 10, 2007)

Get the Spyderco. I have lost all respect for Mick Strider.

Best,

RL


----------



## Flymo (Apr 10, 2007)

See this:

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=9

I.M.H.O. one the finest foldingknives, but there are many more and it is very personal what you like on a knife or not and what is your budget?


----------



## paskal (Apr 10, 2007)

RedLed said:


> Get the Spyderco. I have lost all respect for Mick Strider.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL



Lost of respect?. Nothing wrong with the knives produce by his compony


----------



## Danbo (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, it's a good knife.


----------



## Pokerstud (Apr 10, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> Hmmmm. I think I've narrowed it down to the SMBF or the Spyderco Native in black. Any other comments?
> tia,
> Flash




+1 for the Spyderco Native


----------



## MacTech (Apr 10, 2007)

The Strider is a nice, solid, durable workhorse of a knife, but it has a rather obtuse cutting angle, it's not a finesse cutter that's for sure, it's often been referred to as a "sharpened prybar", it can take more abuse than the Spydie Native

the Native OTOH, has a much thinner grind and will be a more efficient *cutter*, but it won't stand up to abuse as well as the Strider

do you want a *cutting tool* or a general purpose cutting/prying/twisting tool that can take the abuse you dish out and come back asking for more, but will give up some finesse cutting ability?

personally, i'd lean towards the Spydie, if i want a pry tool, i use my SAK flathead screwdriver blade or Swisstool Packing Crate Opener tool (the wide flat screwdriver/prytool

ask yourself what duties you forsee the knife performing, more importantly, if you can, handle them both, one will just feel *right*


----------



## billgr (Apr 10, 2007)

+1 on the spydie native.


----------



## jds009 (Apr 10, 2007)

RedLed said:


> Get the Spyderco. I have lost all respect for Mick Strider.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RL



Hey, whys that? i had started to read a thread on BF about him being a liar or something but lost the link...is that the reason? do you kow where i can read it?


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 10, 2007)

RedLed said:


> Get the Spyderco. I have lost all respect for Mick Strider.



I have no idea what respect for the maker has to do with the quality of the knife. 

The Strider is a GREAT knife, but get the one that fits you best.


----------



## defusion (Apr 10, 2007)

strider has some good designs, but buck tends to go with lesser steels. So i would check which it's using.


----------



## Jaybee64 (Apr 10, 2007)

I was quite interested in the SBMF for some time but read some comments that the lock wasn't as strong as the rest of the knife. Some users did not like the ergonomics of the handle either.

I think the best version is the Tarani Police model with ATS34 steel and G10 scales - but you're going up in price to a level where you could also get a Spyderco Manix/mini-manix which have an excellent reputation as a heavy-duty folder.

The Native is an excellent knife and I understand Walmart has some great deals on it at the moment.

One other recommendation is the Boker Trance - these are high bang-for-the-buck knives.

I would suggest that you handle as many knives as you can and go with the one that feels best in the hand to you - it can be a high-class knife but if you're not comfortable you ain't going to use it naturally.

Good luck in your search.

JB


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 10, 2007)

Ahh yeah the whole Strider story...well in ym opinion I have always thoguht that polotics and companies stories and CEO's lives should not effect which knives you buy...I always thought get the knives that are of good quality and get the deisgns you like, but some people like to buy the company alogn with their products...

For those of you who dont know the story about Strider here it is in a nutshell...The man was in prison, and he lied abotu a few thigns inclusidn his name change...and the fact that he served ina few places in the army and used his knives and tested them in the field, yada yada yada...well he was caught in a few lies and was confronted a while ago, and he appologized a million times over, and alot of knife guys want to leave it alone because the whole thing got brought up over and over again...If you want to read thw whole story again yourself you can do a search on bladeforums for it...But some people dont like Strider knives now because of the whole thing...

Once again I always think you should buy the knives for the knives...because they are worth the price and you like the way they look, feel, and perform...


----------



## defusion (Apr 10, 2007)

most knife company's i know claim that (all or some of) their knives are designed for/by a navy seal or some other elite unit. very few company's actually end up making one that lives up to it's promis.
strider knives do live up to their claims, they have very simple designs, and are a bit overpriced, but they do work very well, and are made of the best materials.
they kinda took the apple route, make things simple and expensive to create a near-religious bond between the customers and their knives. very few people buy them, but everyone that does can't shut up about them, so other people slowly try it, and the process repeates. if this is the case, people forget about the bad things very quickly.


----------



## dano (Apr 10, 2007)

Keep the Strider politics out of the thraed, please. It will turn messy in a hurry.

Back on topic: The Buck SBMF is not a good example of a hard use knife. The liners are too thin, Buck's liner lock construction/fit has always been hit or miss, and I think the SBMF has been discontinued after Buck stole the design for the Ghostrider model.

I can highly recommend the Spydie Native. Great performance in a small package.

--dan


----------



## northjames (Apr 10, 2007)

There is a big difference between Strider and the Strider-Buck collaboration knives. 

If someone has unlimited funds, I would suggest Strider every time. At the $100 or less level, Spyderco is probably the best value out there.


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 10, 2007)

hmmmmm, I'm liking the native more and more as I look at it…I must hold it in my hands…
Have a good one,
Flash


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 10, 2007)

You can get a hold of a native at walmart if you have one by you...check it out feel it in yoru hands and if you like it they have them at a good price, you can take it home with you...


----------



## paskal (Apr 10, 2007)

or check this out http://www.tadgear.com/edged tools/9100_od.htm


----------



## flash_bang (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, I looked on Walmart's site and they have the mirror blade native for 39.48$, I wonder if they'll have the black blade version there. And yes, I do have a walmart near me, around a half hour into town and there are 2-3(?) within a half hour-hour of that. Not bad.
TIA,
Flash


----------



## rycen (Apr 11, 2007)

No black blade native at walmart.Also not all walmarts carry the native.At this time if walmart carries spyderco only the native can be bought in store.


----------



## beer2beer (Apr 11, 2007)

About Buck, I had an Intrepid, and all I can say is: it's impossible to ruin that beast. Unfortunately it was discontinued.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Apr 16, 2007)

www.amobhitman.com you can find good prices and good knives here, what no one likes emerson


----------



## cutlerylover (Apr 16, 2007)

jbosman1013 said:


> what no one likes emerson


 
You know its strange, because emerson knives are great knives but now and days Its rare for me to read anythgin or even hear their name on knifeforums...I dont know why its popularity went down so much? Its like it just faded out, I know there are still a ahndfull of big emerson fans out there still, but I just dont hear about them much anymore, and I can't figure otu why?


----------



## jbosman1013 (Apr 16, 2007)

Im not sure either but i know my commander is a tough beast and there is nothing better than the wave feature IMO.


----------



## Spalding (Sep 12, 2007)

I always thought Emersons were the finest knives made and have really enjoyed mine - until I saw my first Strider! What impressed me most was the fact that Strider knives are designed by Mick Strider, an actual combat veteran who served with the covert ops. I think that's why Strider designs look so different than our everyday utility knives. Look, if anybody knows what is really necessary in a combat knife it should be him.

The bad part about Strider knives is that buying them is gonna put me in the poorhouse!


----------



## Superdave1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Spalding said:


> I always thought Emersons were the finest knives made and have really enjoyed mine - until I saw my first Strider! What impressed me most was the fact that Strider knives are designed by Mick Strider, an actual combat veteran who served with the covert ops. I think that's why Strider designs look so different than our everyday utility knives. Look, if anybody knows what is really necessary in a combat knife it should be him.
> 
> The bad part about Strider knives is that buying them is gonna put me in the poorhouse!


 
Yes that is all crap... he made it all up...its all poo do a search!!


----------



## RedLED (Sep 13, 2007)

What a sad story. I was shocked to learn of all the lies.

RL


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 13, 2007)

well he did appologize to everyone and threads about his lies tend to get locked...So...please no more discussion about it, not that I have any athority to tell anyone that, lol...but Im sure the mods will agree...


----------



## mchlwise (Sep 13, 2007)

dano said:


> Keep the Strider politics out of the thraed, please. It will turn messy in a hurry.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 13, 2007)

Ever tried looking into the TOPS folders?


----------



## RA40 (Sep 14, 2007)

Certain knives will perform cutting tasks differently. Generally, pretty much anything from $45+ is more than capable. I usually carry one of my own creations but I also have a Sypderco Centofante and a Gerber for beat'em up tasks. They perform fine for casual use.

Now if you may find yourself in need of a knife when the sheep hit the fan, investing in a higher line knife is warranted. I think it is literally splitting hairs given a quality heat treat and so long as the maker is competent in designing a good edge bevel for the given blade thickness. "Super steels"...whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 on the thin liner lock making the Buck Striders less than ideal for hard use.

I've heard good things about the sturdiness of the Spyderco Chinook. Perhaps that would be a better knife for him? Anyone have experience with the Chinook?

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Spalding (Sep 18, 2007)

Dirty Bob,

The Chinook would be an excellent choice. I hadn't considered that one.

I think I need to correct something I said in my earlier post regarding Strider knives - actually more about Mick Strider than the products themselves. I feel like a real chump having believed that that man was a combat veteran or was in some kind of "ops". He is neither and has pulled a fast one. I have to admit the mystique of having the same gear as the special forces is appealing to me but what would this guy know about that?

I got snookered. Frankly I'll just keep and enjoy my Emerson. I am very disppointed in Mick Strider.


----------



## craigberesh (Sep 18, 2007)

Great knife. on the heavyer side for edc knife but good knife


----------



## schiesz (Sep 18, 2007)

Dirty Bob said:


> +1 on the thin liner lock making the Buck Striders less than ideal for hard use.


 
I know this thread was asking about the 882 SBMF, which I agree has liners that are on the thin side. However, this is NOT true of all Buck Striders. The 880 and 881 models are incredibly tough knives suitable for the hardest of use.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 19, 2007)

Spalding said:


> Dirty Bob,
> 
> The Chinook would be an excellent choice. I hadn't considered that one.
> 
> ...


 
Spalding,

I too am disappointed in Mick Strider for the unbelievable lies, and the misleading of people that purchased his knives. My Uncle was a US Army Special Forces Green Beret, and was killed by the VC in Vietnam in 1967, so I have no respect for this man. 

I have been thinking about giving my Strider knives to a local soldier heading for Iraq. I will not sell them, or give away to a collector. 

Spalding, at least I am not alone in feeling like a sucker because of Strider.

Best,

RL


----------



## Spalding (Sep 19, 2007)

Redled,

Though a generous offer, I would think a real soldier would be terribly insulted to be given a knife associated with a person who fabricated stories about his military service for the purpose of selling knives. Perhaps you should take your Striders to a knife show and sell them to a Strider groupie instead?


----------



## Coop (Sep 19, 2007)

I love my Emerson and will recommend the brand to anyone. 

I think the drop in popularity might have to do with the limited choice in blade shapes. Sure they offer a few, but the most popular blade shapes like drop point and spear point are not offered anymore. 
I bet that if Emerson released a fairly small edc-able folder with a drop point, plain edge blade and their wave option, they would have an instant hit.


----------



## RedLED (Sep 23, 2007)

Spalding,

I will get rid of them one way or another. The thrill of Strider ownership is gone.

With the country at war, I can in no way enjoy these knives, not after what Mick Strider did to dishonor our military, and all of America.

He is nothing in my book.

RL


----------



## flash_bang (Sep 23, 2007)

Can a mod please close this thread? I'm sick of threads being started for innocent reasons end up being *******ized by some idiots that think the way they think is the way everyone should.

Any mods? Please?


----------



## Spalding (Oct 6, 2007)

Redled,

In a way I'm sorry that the truth about Mick Strider came out. I felt silly having fallen for his stories and fabrications. I thought he was some kind of combat veteran. After all, _he said he was!

_What really gets me is there's still folks who worship this guy and think he can do no wrong. Perhaps they have the same faith in Mick Strider (AKA-Mickey Ray Burger) that I had in GI Joe when I was a little boy!


----------



## Coop (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to defend Mick Strider, but is he really the first manufacturer that lies about something to increase sales? Yes, what he did was wrong, very wrong, but does that change anything about the quality of his products? I don't think so, good product, not so good salespitch. Nothing more nothing less...

Now lets keep things on topic....


----------

